# Test Prop & Winny 1 st Cycle - How much strength gain is realistic?



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

Winstrol : 50mg a day

Test Prop: 100 mg EOD day

8 week proposed cycle

Current Lifts: 210 sq / 130 bp / 255 dl / 100 mil press @ 21 yr 105 kg BW 20% BF

How much strength could I expect to gain over 8 weeks? Would 240 / 150 / 290 / 115 be realistic ?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Test P 100mg a day???


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Easy imo, strength will come fast on that m8 will shoot up.

Could even increase bp 5kg e7-10d and leg lifts 10kg e7-10d. Iv ran testp+win those doses but eod and loved it for strength aswell as size. You will be very happy with it.


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

From my research 100 mg each day seemed about normal?



Ahal84 said:


> Test P 100mg a day???


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Chomp91 said:


> From my research 100 mg each day seemed about normal?


Why not do 100mg EOD or 200mg EOD.

Each to their own I suppose. 100mg ed is just too many jabs.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Lots of strength gain would be realistic.

I'm not bothered about strength, personally, just in how I look. Winnie and prop is a good strength combo, and you're using a hefty dose of prop there (700mg a week). I usually use half of that, because I do eod injections.

May I ask, what brands are you using? I'm on alpha pharma testorapid, its out of this world. Maybe I've got a good batch or something, but i get a rush half an hour after injecting. My tired old 45-year old schlong is getting about 10 hard-ons a day. I don't know about the rest of me, but I'm going to end up with a right arm like Arnold Scwartzenneger.


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

I assumed EOD stood for every day in the other threads, but now I can tell I'm mistaken :laugh:



Ahal84 said:


> Why not do 100mg EOD or 200mg EOD.
> 
> Each to their own I suppose. 100mg ed is just too many jabs.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ahal84 said:


> Why not do 100mg EOD or 200mg EOD.
> 
> Each to their own I suppose. 100mg ed is just too many jabs.


Yeh test p is fine at eod inj I'd prefer 200mg eod to 8weeks of ed injections I love my jabs but that wud do my head in lol.

Plus test p will cause pip eod inj will give less pip inj sites per week, I normally just do 1 site till it gets too much then switch to the other side so I don't get a limp on both legs. Depends what brand you have tho I guess.

What brand do you have?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Zorrin said:


> Lots of strength gain would be realistic.
> 
> I'm not bothered about strength, personally, just in how I look. Winnie and prop is a good strength combo, and you're using a hefty dose of prop there (700mg a week). I usually use half of that, because I do eod injections.
> 
> May I ask, what brands are you using? I'm on alpha pharma testorapid, its out of this world. Maybe I've got a good batch or something, but i get a rush half an hour after injecting. My tired old 45-year old schlong is getting about 10 hard-ons a day. I don't know about the rest of me, but I'm going to end up with a right arm like Arnold Scwartzenneger.


I felt the same from a 100mg inj of wildcat's test p was great. It was testp+win blend.


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm going for 350 mg a week (just edited the original post). I haven't got any of the gear yet, this is just a hypothetical thread about a cycle I'm considering really. I'm the opposite to you I guess, not bothered about looks just care about strength!



Zorrin said:


> Lots of strength gain would be realistic.
> 
> I'm not bothered about strength, personally, just in how I look. Winnie and prop is a good strength combo, and you're using a hefty dose of prop there (700mg a week). I usually use half of that, because I do eod injections.
> 
> May I ask, what brands are you using? I'm on alpha pharma testorapid, its out of this world. Maybe I've got a good batch or something, but i get a rush half an hour after injecting. My tired old 45-year old schlong is getting about 10 hard-ons a day. I don't know about the rest of me, but I'm going to end up with a right arm like Arnold Scwartzenneger.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

as long as you dont mind pinning a lot, you will feel it kick in fast. you have AI on hand ? as test p with have fast sides as well if you get any that it


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Your cycle on a strength routine will have you very happy dude


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

@lucanuk I don't have AI to hand but will be sure to acquire this.

5 kg on my upper body lifts every 10 days and 10 kg on my lower body lifts would be absolute madness. This would mean in a 50 day cycle I'd be 50 kg & 100 kg up on each respectively? Surely not lol?



stone14 said:


> Your cycle on a strength routine will have you very happy dude


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

My strength went through the roof adding winstrol to my cycle at 40mg a day, and that was on a cutting diet with plenty of cardio.

Great combo due to winstrols ability to increase the amount of free test.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Chomp91 said:


> @lucanuk I don't have AI to hand but will be sure to acquire this.
> 
> 5 kg on my upper body lifts every 10 days and 10 kg on my lower body lifts would be absolute madness. This would mean in a 50 day cycle I'd be 50 kg & 100 kg up on each respectively? Surely not lol?


No I wouldn't say 100kg in 8weeks, giving it will be about 7-10days till its in fully kicked in and aas effect isn't constant, you will prob get a burst of strength over 4weeks then start to taper down as your body adjusts to it.

Defo expect an increase every workout.

When I got back to training after a long lay off I ran your cycle and my bw pullups went from 3rep max to 15rep max in just over 3weeks ad weight went up 14lb this was doing pullups eod as part of a "300" workout style bw routine. 10kg on a neck harness max reps went from 6 to 70 as 1 set in the same workout. So strength come's fast lol. This was while I was still recovering from my back injury so have no 'gym' lifts to compare it to. But I'd defo say your expected gains will be easyto acheive.


----------



## Chomp91 (Jun 4, 2012)

Damn thats impressive! What do you think will happen with my bodyweight and body fat?



stone14 said:


> No I wouldn't say 100kg in 8weeks, giving it will be about 7-10days till its in fully kicked in and aas effect isn't constant, you will prob get a burst of strength over 4weeks then start to taper down as your body adjusts to it.
> 
> Defo expect an increase every workout.
> 
> When I got back to training after a long lay off I ran your cycle and my bw pullups went from 3rep max to 15rep max in just over 3weeks ad weight went up 14lb this was doing pullups eod as part of a "300" workout style bw routine. 10kg on a neck harness max reps went from 6 to 70 as 1 set in the same workout. So strength come's fast lol. This was while I was still recovering from my back injury so have no 'gym' lifts to compare it to. But I'd defo say your expected gains will be easyto acheive.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

i would be scared to gain so much strength on winny lol, with what it apparently does to ur joints. my joints were getting sore from the mongy gains i was making on tren/test/mast.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

also yes realistic goals lol


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

Im on one rip 200 (70mg test prop, 65mg tren ace, 65mg nandrolone prop) at the moment jabbing 1.5ml EOD and 100mg winny ED.

Im only 1 week in but I already seem to have put on around 4-5kg and alot of mass, haven't seen a noticeable amount of strength increase but I hope that will come in time.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

My joints are fine on winstrol, its down to the individual what side you get realy.


----------



## lionheart1436114838 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ahal84 said:


> Test P 100mg a day???


yeah because EOD means every day:bounce:


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

lionheart said:


> yeah because EOD means every day:bounce:


Lol EOD means 'every other day' joker


----------



## lionheart1436114838 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ahal84 said:


> Lol EOD means 'every other day' joker


i know fine well what it means you comedian, the op posted =

Winstrol : 50mg a day

Test Prop: 100 mg EOD day

to which you replied =

Test P 100mg a day???

i know exactly what eod means :confused1:


----------



## lionheart1436114838 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ahal84 said:


> Lol EOD means 'every other day' joker


just to clarify, the bouncy emoticon was sarcastic


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

lionheart said:


> i know fine well what it means you comedian, the op posted =
> 
> Winstrol : 50mg a day
> 
> ...


As u can see I was the first to reply. The reason I replied with '100mg a day' was because OP originally said 100mg a day, then after being corrected he amended his post to 100mg EOD.


----------

